# Bios Highscreen Laptop 8100



## Celle (25. Januar 2013)

Moin moin,

hab nen Uraltlaptop ausgegragben und ihn versucht zu starten...leider ohne Erfolg
würde mir schon reichen wenn ich wüsste wie ich da ins BIOS komme bzw. die Jumper Belegung an der Rückseite ist.
Leider hab ich kein Handbuch oder sonstige sachen dazu... danke


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Januar 2013)

Ein Laptop mit JUMPERN 

Das Ding muß aber wirklich als sein - dowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen.
Kannst du mal ein Bild des Lappis reinstellen 

Oder isses der da?
Highscreen laptop 8100

Wenn ja - geiles Teil


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2013)

Also, was genau hast Du damit denn noch vor? Das war DAMALS zwar HighTech, aber die Firma selbst ist schon seit zig Jahren Pleite.

Heute ist vermutlich ein 200€-Smartphone schon leistungsfähiger


----------



## Celle (25. Januar 2013)

Jibb das ist er  das ist für mich gerade genauso, als ich den guten alten gameboy aus nem Karton gezogen hab  
was ich damit will weiss ich selber nicht, aber schön wäre es schon wenn er wieder läuft ^^
ich werd mich auf Garantie nicht damit ins Kaffee setzten, zwischen den ganz angebissen äpfeln, und damit meinen Lebenslauf/Roman zu schreiben


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Heute ist vermutlich ein 200€-Smartphone schon leistungsfähiger


 
Und zwar um den Faktor 10 


*ADD*:
NE - ist nicht Faktor 10 - ist eher *Faktor 100 *
Dat Dingens hat nen *386er* mit *12MHz *
Neue Seite 1

*Haben will*


----------

